# What ever happened to TV show HELLS KITCHEN?



## big az al (May 9, 2007)

Last year I saw the a couple nights of the show, 

liked it enough to find out that there was a casting call, in Phoenix Area.

No Vacation left no chance to get there.:blush: 

then I never had chance to see anymore, and haven't seen any listings:crazy:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I, for one, don't miss it in the least. I saw one episode, and that was two too many. A bunch of unqualified people (among the titles of those around for the episode I watched: ex-stock broker; pizza chef; salad chef, and similar non-positions), competing in unrealistic conditions, to become head of a multi-million dollar restaurant kitchen, while Gordon Ramsey (not one of my favorites to begin with) acts like an arbitrary **** who, among other things, changes the rules at whim.

One of the competitors never completed his service because he 1. forgot to turn the gas on to his oven, and 2. never once checked on how the food was progressing. And this guy thought he was qualified to run a major kitchen? 

From what I understand, neither of the winners of the first two seasons actually got the jobs advertised. 

So, all in all, a total shuck that was an insult to every professional in the industry.


----------



## big az al (May 9, 2007)

KYHeirloomer;171999 said:


> I, for one, don't miss it in the least. I saw one episode, and that was two too many. A bunch of unqualified people (among the titles of those around for the episode I watched: ex-stock broker; pizza chef; salad chef, and similar non-positions), competing in unrealistic conditions, to become head of a multi-million dollar restaurant kitchen, while Gordon Ramsey (not one of my favorites to begin with) acts like an arbitrary **** who, among other things, changes the rules at whim.
> 
> One of the competitors never completed his service because he 1. forgot to turn the gas on to his oven, and 2. never once checked on how the food was progressing. And this guy thought he was qualified to run a major kitchen?
> 
> ...


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Gone to h-e-l-l where it belongs I hope.

Jock


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I actually liked hells kitchen, Chef Gordon brings a (slightly extreme) doseage of reality to cooking shows that you never see on network television.

What I am disappointed to hear though is that neither winner from season 1 or 2 really got what they wanted.

I read that the season 2 winner was demoted from her spot as Exec. Chef and given the title "Senior Chef" of a restaurant that already has a Chef.

The season 1 winner traded his prize to apprentice under Gordon, but left very soon with disgust.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I only watched one episode before I vowed to never watch another episode of that garbage again.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

It's coming on here on Fox starting Monday June 4. We're in So. NV.

It sure can't be worse than 'Blind Date' or ... criminy ... anything else on TV...? (except House...I love the guy ... he's such an A**) 

April


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

AprilB is right. It's starting 6/4. I think everybody that takes offence at the show is taking it a little too seriously. Of course, I'm not a chef, so I probably look at it differently.

The people they have competing are supposed to be incompetent, that's the whole point. It's not a serious show about cooking. It's supposed to make every man and woman in Amercia who's handy with a chef's knife think, "hey, I could do better than these idiots". I like it when he calls them donkeys. You don't hear that as an insult too often in the U.S.

All that being said, I wish someone would produce a show that had highly skilled chefs competing over a certain time frame. I'm not too crazy about Iron Chef America. Actually a documentary a la Soul of a Chef, chronicling Master Chef certification trials at the CIA would also be interesting. I really enjoyed that book, and just bought another by the author. I doubt that's Network TV series material, however.

The masses would rather see Gordon Ramsey swear and call idiots donkeys. I've read that Marco Pierre White is going to be the judge/chef/tyrant of the next British version.

Kevin

Wrasslin' with Hodags.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

What about Top Chef?

Shel


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Top Chef definitely would appear to have more competent people competing than HK. But they still sneak a couple of donkeys into each series 

Iron Chef America IMHO is not in the same class entertainment wise as the original Iron Chef - it failed so badly here they stopped showing it and put old re-runs of the original on. We've started watching it again. I did so miss Chariman Karga biting that capsicum


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

I got banned from the messageboard because I was furious at how all the "armchair experts" who never worked a day in a kitchen were buying into that crap.I posted an actual ad/requirements for an Exec Chef at a Four Seasons and asked "Do you people really think that any of these twits could actually DO THIS?"

I know,it's stupid to get upset over something such as that,but it made our profession look like a joke.It pissed me off because I'm proud of what I do.

I also posted an article that very clearly stated what the winner was really going to get,which was NOT an Exec position [it was quickly removed;surprise!].Big venues in Vegas don't staff a multi-million dollar kitchen via a ridiculous t.v "competition",especially since there was already a Certified Master Chef at the helm.

I really like Ramsay,but for that show,he's doing it for Fox and ratings.You know darn well he wouldn't tolerate some of the crap [or contestants! Two words: K-Grease] in a real kitchen.
I used to really like his new show ["The F-Word"],but now he's got non-professionals working in the kitchen [like firefighters or office people] and that irritates me.Gee,Gordo is upset because the apps aren't going out on time? Well,don't have non-industry people working your line!

But the public loves to see people fail and get torn a new one.It makes people feel better about themselves...and it's massive bucks for the network.
Please,more people vote for the American Idol crapola than they do a President..we're a sad country sometimes.

I was at my former culinary school talking to a class before they went out on externship and this one girl of about 19 or 20 told me she had already signed up to be on the show...the look of abject horror on my face was very obvious!

She asked why I thought it was a bad idea.

Well.....do you think that it would be a good idea for you to have your mistakes,petty immaturity, and general lack of experience on FILM forever and to be fodder for the Great Unwashed Masses known as the Television Audience? Ya think that's gonna land you a JOB? Get you taken seriously? Not very likely.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

I never caught Top Chef, but will watch for its return. In the meantime, I'll check in on Gordon Ramsey and his gaggle once in a while.

I think very few viewers of that show really believe the contestants are actually representative of what restaurant kitchen professionals are really like. I surely don't.

Kevin

Muskies


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

A close friend of mine was lucky enough to work under a CMC and we talked about how we'd love to see serious competitions on TV,but as you said,not many people would be too interested.I heard once that there was something of that nature [the CMC certification],but I'll check on it.

No swearing,no stupid challenges...just quiet professionalism and skill....and coming soon to your local PBS station:lol:


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks like the shows decision makers took some of the rantings about the "talent" (lack there of) in the contestants to heart. From the looks of the new blood... not one is a "arm chair Chef". All seem to have spent some time, one form or another, in the trench's. Could be interesting to see what developes this year. Then again it's that or some of the many other crappy shows' that are being put out these days. We spend more time out in the yard anyhow during the summer so we may end up using the DVR and picking when and what to pay attention to. LOL

Edit: DOOHHH!!!!! I take back what I said. Waiter I'd like my crow with some sauce bernaise please!:lips::lol:

There we a couple moments between well placed edits that you could see a glimmer of hope out of one or two though.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't know,oldschool...I saw the trailer and it was just painful.A paintball competition? And what ACF rules apply to THAT?:lol:

I don't think I'll be able to stomach watching,but my husband loves it. [non-industry person!] 
He gets a bigger laugh out of watching me squirm on the couch going "There is no way any of these fools could even run a busy saute station,much less a kitchen!"

It's like a car accident..I have to look.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Haven't seen the trailer yet but I hear ya screaming. My wife enjoys the show too while I just sit there shaking my head. Although she has been around me long enough to see right thru some of the staged/exploited crap. There have been some "moments". 


Hey there's always Comedy Central.:suprise:


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Musky,

Evidently,three or four years ago,Food Network did have a show regarding the CMC trails.I couldn't tell you the name of the show,but it was only on a couple of times.
The only reason [well,one of!]I'd really want to see that is because that was the certification that Lawrence McFadden was invited to [and passed] and he specifically requested to not have his name mentioned [in culinary circles,he's famous,whereas any non-pro would have no clue who he is] and to be on camera as little as possible.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Under the Thought it's just "entertainment" I got a Good chuckle out of tonights show. Professionally speaking tho, the lack of respect displayed on the red team was a bit unsettleing. These folks were to be of a "professional" background? Need to have more respect in gerneral and maybe for the Waffle house cook. I know this may sound a bit crazy but on sheer "Knocking it out line talent" They've got the bases covered. I used to be amazed at some of the folks I'd sit and watch (sometimes I was sober and others not-so-sober). They worked clean, organized and didn't miss a beat. They oughta give that girl more than they did but then again it was probably all staged by the director. Clever editing too. What was up with the old guy. Sheesh!Makes us old folks look bad. That kitchen doesn't look that uncomfortable? I can remember being in training in Ft. Lauderdale to run a Buca di Beppo. I was 42, hadn't worked that volume in a long time (20k dinner service) the kitchen was 130deg I was in the middle and dang near passed out. But they would've had to carry me off the line before I would've walked off. Ya just don't do that. Not exactly a respect builder.

The backstabbing continues yet another year. Simply amazed at how much they play this up. As I said last year this really sends the wrong message but it does put butts in seats to watch it unfold. Maybe, just maybe, there will be a stand-out or two that rallies the troops. Although I still believe in what AtlTournant said about it resembling a car wreck and just being compelled to watch. Should be good for a grin to watch it all unfold. We might be surprised? The person let go tonight? Good Call. She dreally didn't have the correct attitude or demeanor.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Like an idiot,I watched the show.Husband was all psyched to see his wife go completely ballistic.Sadly,I did. Especially the moron who felt there was no difference between vegetable stock and plain water...oh...my...GOD!

He's from WI and a Packer fan,so he says it's comparable to him watching The Pack play The Vikings.:lol:

I won't even expound on some things,but if that is the pool of contestants,you and I both know that the attitude and SEVERE lack of professionalism on the line would have gotten them all fired.And all the tears? Oh,spare me.

but it's entertainment and not for people who actually do this for a living.

Oh,and I agree with the Waffle House cook;go to the Waffle House in Buckhead at 2am on a Saturday and you will see some really hard-working people! I'm sure you remember that W.H cooks operate on calling out orders and memorizing them;there are no tickets to refer to.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I stumbled upon the show last night too. Never again!

The guy who had boogers coming out his nose really put me off restaurants. Actually, I hardly ever eat out since I was in high school and saw what the chef would do to cheeseburgers that were sent back.

The head chef kept cursing, and it seemed fitting in a karmic sort of way that they ran out of stock, chicken, and a bunch of other things. He was obviously too busy ranting to plan his pantry accordingly. And this was pretty much all happening BEFORE anyone out in the restaurant had been served.

I will admit though, that if I did run out of stock, water would seem about the only alternative available. I wouldn't go so far as to claim it would taste the same!

And how hard is it to fry an egg? They kept breaking them and breaking them. I had to turn off the station.

doc


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Ah,that's the joy of unreality tv;were it Ramsay's actual kitchen [or any pro kitchen for that matter],not only would there be a full stock pot on the stove [not the girly 3 quart job he was taking it from],but a back-up and at least 5 gallons in the walk-in.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

And in my pantry, I make up 50lbs of veal bones into stock at one time, turn a bunch of it into Espagnole sauce so that I can combine that with more stock and make Demi-glace. Any stock leftover, and there's usually 20-30 qts left, we can. So we never ever run out of stock.

But....if I ever did, I would still use water in such a pinch, as improbable as that occasion might be! 

doc


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Producers of this show, forgive me for asking, but could you include some actual cooking, technique, history, discussion during some of these shows? 
I want to know the essence of the dish, the experience of the cook, the quality of the produce..... for the love of pete, give me something to sink my teeth into!!!

I would love to hear Chef Ramsey and his staff explain the menu, products, show techniques and then get into the pigpile of the rest of it. 
Don't get me wrong, I am a reality cooking show junky, I love the whole mess but there a reason why these people are there, right???

Why Wellington? Why Risotto? What is the secret to a great Risotto? How does one fry a quail egg??? How do you get those stains out of a chef jacket after the chef dumps it down your front??

....that felt good.:lol:


Well, just to jump on the train of this thread, 
Give the Waffle House cook the restaurant!!! It's nice to see someone hungry for knowledge and ready to work, hard!
oh, my, fire about 3/4 of them and let the true cooks go from there.
Crying, talking back, bickering, shoemakers=good tv???


----------

